# Opinions on some tools and  ebay dealers?



## Pinresto (Feb 2, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with jts machinery or bestbbqsauce from ebay?
While looking around ebay at tools I ran across these two dealers who seem to be connected. They are in the same town and their pics are very similar. I'm moving overseas this summer and would like to build up my tool arsenal as much as possible. Tools are expensive where I'm going. I know this is cheap import stuff but is it better than not having it? Both sellers have good ratings but this stuff seems to cheap to be worth owning. I'm no tool snob though I wish I could be. However I won't buy stuff that's trash and not useable. Any opinions on these links? Thanks for helping a noob


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251469586919 


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=230768653517 


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=230845833948


----------



## dracozny (Feb 2, 2015)

Do not waste your money on that rotary table! The worm gear is free floating and chews through the brass gear like butter. It's not even suitable for a drill press IMO. I have one sitting in my scrap pile after owning it less than 6 months of spare use.


----------



## extropic (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't have experience with the seller(s) you asked about.

Regarding ultra low cost gauge block sets, a friend of mine bought one (seller unknown) and the blocks weren't hardened to any appreciable degree and were very easily scratched/damaged. Soon they became "spacers" rather than "gauge blocks". Probably better than wooden wedges, but it depends on what you're trying to do.

"You get what you pay for", most of the time. You're the best judge of whether those tools will satisfy all your needs/expectations.


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 2, 2015)

I buy things on occasion from them. They do seem to have several Ebay accounts. Beside the 2 you found QualityMachinery is another one. Anything you buy from them comes from this place.
http://www.jtsmach.com/jtswebshop/asp/home.asp

I stay away from buying cheap import tools that have more than a couple of moving parts no matter who's selling them.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 2, 2015)

I've never purchased from those 2 ebay accounts. I have purchased from JTS machinery's website direct though. As mentioned, qualitymchinery is another one of their ebay accounts & is who I purchased my solid carbide sclcr boring bars from when they used to sell a lot of solid carbide boring bars for dirt cheap.


----------



## Pinresto (Feb 2, 2015)

You get what you pay for.
If it's to good to be true....blah blah blah
I figured so much. 
I appreciate the input. I'll look through their site to see if they have anything that cheap won't hurt. I do need a rubber mallet. Lol


----------



## brav65 (Feb 2, 2015)

Do a saved search for the items you are looking for on eBay and also add machinist tools to your collection. get e-mailed new listings under that category every day. I just picked up a 81 pc. SPI gauge block set for $114 used and it is $360 new.  It is in perfect condition, I do not think it has even been used.


----------



## janvanruth (Feb 2, 2015)

where are you moving to?


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 2, 2015)

Well the UNIVERSAL INDICATOR HOLDER would probly be a safe buy. I have never bought from them though.


----------



## Pinresto (Feb 3, 2015)

brav65 said:


> Do a saved search for the items you are looking for on eBay and also add machinist tools to your collection. get e-mailed new listings under that category every day. I just picked up a 81 pc. SPI gauge block set for $114 used and it is $360 new.  It is in perfect condition, I do not think it has even been used.




Good idea. I never think to do that. Thanks


----------



## Pinresto (Feb 3, 2015)

janvanruth said:


> where are you moving to?





Panama City, Panama!!! 
I'm thinking with all the canal work over the years there must be lots of old goodies stashed all over the country. Unfortunately tools there are very expensive so I'm not sure they will be within my budget. I'm hoping to find old stuff to restore. Restoration is a passion of mine.


----------



## Coomba (Feb 3, 2015)

Just the fact that they state, the picture of the rotary table may not be the actual picture of the item, that would make me shy away.


----------



## dracozny (Feb 4, 2015)

Coomba said:


> Just the fact that they state, the picture of the rotary table may not be the actual picture of the item, that would make me shy away.


All I know is the one pictured is just a hunk of scrap metal.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 4, 2015)

dracozny said:


> All I know is the one pictured is just a hunk of scrap metal.



I thought that little RT looked familiar. Not sure if all the similar looking 4" RTs are the same in quality but it looks like the same style in this video. He was trying to make a replacement brass or bronze gear for his bandsaw when the gear in the RT failed which is also brass or bronze. :lmao:


[video=youtube;F7Jt-dkITcI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7Jt-dkITcI[/video]


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 4, 2015)

I have purchased a couple inexpensive items from JTS .
Import 25-50-75mm
 (1-2-3 metric) blocks.
Was the last item i got a year or so ago.
Their price was cheap, the blocks met their claim of accuracy.
I had no problems with their service .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminast (Feb 5, 2015)

brav65 said:


> Do a saved search for the items you are looking for on eBay and also add machinist tools to your collection. get e-mailed new listings under that category every day. I just picked up a 81 pc. SPI gauge block set for $114 used and it is $360 new.  It is in perfect condition, I do not think it has even been used.



Good to know.  I also looked at that cheap gauge block set, but didn't feel good about it.  Like your suggestion better.
Congratulations on your find.


----------

